# Polk Tsi400 VS RTiA5 What say you?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

TSI400
1 1" Tweeter
3 5 1/4" mid/woofer
Frequency 34HZ-25 KHz
8 0hms
91 db


RTiA5
1 1" Tweeter
2 6 1/2" mid/woofer
Frequency 30HZ-27KHZ
8 Ohms
90 db

Which one do you think is better for front L/R speakers in a Home Theater?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm normally inclined to vote for whatever has the larger drivers. You don't need the real low FR if you're going to use a sub and the efficiency is pretty much the same.

I just noticed the TSI has 3 woofers, so that actually should give you more surface area. So the TSI would probably be my initial choice.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would lean towards the RTiA5


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTia5 is considered higher up the Polk Audio line. Also a larger and heavier speaker so I would also lean towards RTia5.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

How about the one that sounds better to you?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I own the A5's as the front L/R of my RTiA 7.2 set-up. They have really opened up and sound great. Sound and Vision and Secrets of home theater hi Fi both have reviewed RTiA set-ups, one with the 3's and one with the 9's, I believe, and have given them very high marks. As pointed out above, they are higher up the food chain for Polk... The cabinets are designed differently, and I'm sure the components are of higher quality. While I've never heard the Tsi line, I'd guess that the RTiA line would sound better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A more heavily braced cabinet and larger drivers makes the RTiA my choice as well. Also hard to fault the use of the stellar Ring Radiator.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

